# Very impressive little clearomizer for the iStick



## Oupa (16/1/15)

Very impressed with this clearomizer from eLeaf.

It has airflow control, dual coils and holds a very handy 2.5ml of juice.

The GS Air was specifically made for the iStick and vapes really well on it! Not bad looking either 

Get it here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...-gs-air-clearomizer-airflow-controldual-coil/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

looks good !

whats the height difference between the GS Air and the nautilus mini?


----------



## Oupa (16/1/15)

Length: GS Air 44mm without drip tip *vs* Nautilus Mini 49mm without drip tip


----------



## Oupa (16/1/15)

Diameter: GS Air 16.5mm *vs* Nautilus Mini 18.9mm


----------



## Oupa (16/1/15)

Capacity: GS Air 2.5ml *vs* Nautilus Mini 2ml


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/15)

I saw that thanks @Oupa, was wondering how it vapes.

What bout coils? Do you have yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (16/1/15)

Looks very nice on the iStick...do you stock replacement coils though?


----------



## Silver (16/1/15)

Thanks @Oupa. Looks nice


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

stella combo. looks good


----------



## Oupa (16/1/15)

The GS AIr takes the same coils as the eGrip

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/15)

Oh nice.


----------



## Andre (16/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh nice.


Now to get used to your new avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

The kayfun has the nano to shorten the height. Do you think it's worth getting or are there shorter rta's that you would recommend


----------



## Nooby (16/1/15)

Ooh nice.. hope you have left when I get paid!


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/15)

Andre said:


> Now to get used to your new avatar.



Lol sorry, I get bored using the same one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/1/15)

Oupa said:


> The GS AIr takes the same coils as the eGrip


See that they also have GS Air coils at almost half the price of eGrip coils! Will you be getting those in?


----------



## reijnier (22/1/15)

I dont see replacement coils for it


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

reijnier said:


> I dont see replacement coils for it



It uses these coils (for eGrip/GS)


----------



## reijnier (22/1/15)

T


free3dom said:


> It uses these coils (for eGrip/GS)


Thanks cool looking coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

